# How to Answer: How Much Did Your Puppy Cost?



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

We're nesting for our puppy, Kayla, scheduled to join our family in about a month.:chili:

When we had our beloved Shayna, we were often asked where did we get her and how much did we pay. I found it a bit more difficult to answer the latter question. One of the first people who asked me is someone from our health club, and she has a Maltese probably from a byb, as she was shocked to learn that anyone would pay over $1000, let alone the couple of thousand we paid for Shayna. After that, when asked I would say that Shayna was a gift. 

Perhaps, that's not the best answer as it does present an opportunity to educate people about puppy mills and bybs. I'm sure many of you out there are asked how much you paid for your little ones. How do you answer that question? And what do you say when they give you that look or say that it's crazy for someone to pay that much for a dog?!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Great topic, Brenda! You should add a ticker banner for "countdown to Kayla's homecoming" :-D 

I usually respond by telling the inquirer that Obi is from a reputable show breeder and then the price. I usually explain the average prices for a maltese from a show breeder and how it includes a contract, health warranty, etc... I've never been asked by a stranger though. I can see how it's easier to say "gift" when you're not in the mood or don't have time to explain, but, I agree, it's a great educational topic.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I used to think it was crazy to pay that much for a dog, but that's before I had been educated on the whole world of BYBs and puppy mills. My guy is a rescue and I always use it as an opportunity to educate people about rescuing. I think if people ask how much you paid, you should not be afraid to tell them. If they act shocked you can educate them that your dog came from a reputable breeder rather that a BYB, with a pedigree which offers some assurance as to her size, health, and temperament, as well as her coming with a health guarantee, etc. You could add you just know too many people who don't buy from a reputable source and spend tons on vet bills down the road and that you just chose to spend the money up front. Or you could just smile and say, "she is priceless and worth every penny".


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Hi Brenda, I've been asked this question MANY times, because Charlie's really tiny compared to my friend's dogs.
People tend to bluntly ask about the price of about anything these days, lol.
I always say he was a B-day present from my hubby.
My close friends know how much we paid and I also truthfully answer, if somebody asks me about the breeder we got Charlie from and about the prices.
I think there's a difference between asking and "asking". If people ask only to make a horrified face, I answer the "gift" version.
If they are close friends or people genuiely interested in his breeder or people doing the research, I find nothing wrong about answering their question.

But yes, I agree......sometimes it's a bit hard or weird to reply to a question like that.

PS: The same thing happened to me, when I got engaged....everybody wanted to know, how much my engagement diamond was....so weird...

Hugs and scratches,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

hoaloha said:


> Great topic, Brenda! You should add a ticker banner for "countdown to Kayla's homecoming" :-D
> 
> I usually respond by telling the inquirer that Obi is from a reputable show breeder and then the price. I usually explain the average prices for a maltese from a show breeder and how it includes a contract, health warranty, etc... I've never been asked by a stranger though. I can see how it's easier to say "gift" when you're not in the mood or don't have time to explain, but, I agree, it's a great educational topic.


I'm with Marisa.:thumbsup: Same thing here. Most people don't ask me what I paid, but ask me where I got him and even then I give them the ethical breeder vs BYB/puppy mill/pet store educational talk. I also add in that though Tyler isn't a rescue, that's a great route to go and I've tried to be very active in supporting and donating to Rescues in many ways.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I had a different answer for everyone who asked. Sometimes it was the truth, if I thought they had a good reason to ask. It really isn't a polite question. But one family member asked over and over. I knew she would never understand, so when she wouldn't accept, "I'm not telling." for an answer, I crossed my fingers and said "Four hundred dollars." I am sure she still thought that was a lot.

I don't remember a time that let to a conversation about reputable breeders though.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cadeau's name means gift and after I got him several people did ask that question and my mother said, just say "he's a gift." 

I have not been asked as much recently, but it is easier to explain the thousands paid when people know that my dogs are shown; they expect higher prices than they would for a dog that was bought as a pet. 

I do find this an uncomfortable question from strangers and frankly try to dodge it. Some of my friends have warned me about being too honest when you consider the potential dangers of dog theft. 

You can answer by saying something like "Well she was expensive, but nothing compared to what she is worth to us." Then give that same speech about how buying from a reputable breeder does cost more, but the value is there. Then if they want to know more, give the range of prices you "typically" hear for reputable Maltese breeders.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I just got asked this question from a couple in Petsmart. I whispered how much but felt so uncomfortable about it, I have since decided I will say, she was a lot but priceless to me. The couple also wanted to know the name of the breeder and her kennel name and address....I think I could also say, call the breeder and ask for prices, but I'm sure they would still try to pry it out of me, what mine cost! I think it is a very rude question to ask, as I would never ask how much something cost that anyone had!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't believe how people have the nerve to ask how much Bailey cost, but they do. I was just walking him this morning and a man made a fuss over him, then asked me how much he cost.

I would never dream of asking someone how much they paid for their couch, would you?

I usually tell them about all the money I spent on "free" Lady who, then tell them how this time I went to a reputable show breeder but only paid about one third what I spent on Lady's vet bills yearly. When pushed, I have said "about as much as a paid for my root canal and Bailey is much more fun!" 

What seems to shock people more is that I had Bailey flown to me from Pennsylvania. No one seems to understand why I didn't just buy a puppy locally. One of Bailey's best buddy's mom brags about how her Pekinese came all the way from the coast, but that her breeder was nice enough to meet her halfway at a McDonald's!

I have seen the strangest looking dogs masquerading as purebreds around here. We have a tiny three pound dog in the neighborhood that looks exactly like a long haired Chi, but whose owner swears is a Pomeranian. All the Maltese I see here are very far from the standard. One person asked me if Bailey was purebred because she thought Maltese had curly coats!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't believe that anyone has the nerve to ask what a fluff costs. It seems very rude to me. If I'm asked I usually respond -- "She cost a lot and has been worth every penny" and then I explain reputable breeder vs. BYB or PuppyMill and I also try to discuss rescues.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I tell the price "if you want a Maltese that looks like this"...and then tell them the cost of Roo's vet care. That's always a much bigger shocker LOL


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

"For her... Priceless!" would be my answer to those nosy people...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie - it's funny that you mentioned the cost of vet care. When I called this morning for the Opthamogolist appt for Secret, one of the first things the receptionist said was "Do you understand that the visit will cost between $150-200 not including any meds or treatments?" Yes, I know what specialists cost, but it's worth it to make certain that we don't have any problems down the line.

But you're right -- there's not just the original cost of the fluff, but also the cost of the vet care, the premium food, the grooming (or cost of grooming products if you groom them yourself). These are things that owners need to consider before taking on the responsibility.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well we spent over $5,000 just getting Roo diagnoses as a puppy and on proper meds. The cost of purchasing him was a drop in the bucket! Luckily Roo came from a reputable breeder who helped with his costs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I was one of "those" people who purchased from a pet store. When asked where I got Bella, I explain that I am "one of those people who made a terrible mistake by contributing to a God awful problem". I then proceed to educate the person about the horrors of puppy mills and what we can do to learn from my mistake. Education is key and any opportunity to prevent someone from taking the path I traveled, is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

While I was raised to believe that questions about money earned & spent are unacceptable, I realize most people aren't trying to be rude. They just want to make certain they are in the correct playing field. After all, noone wants to blindly or ignorantly overspend. I admit that I, too, researched the "going rate" for Breeder pups, even being so bold as to ask my sister how much she paid for her Maltese several years ago (but since she was close family, I thought I could get away with it.)

So I generally do not have a problem with people asking how much I paid for my fluffs. I merely respond, "a lot" and then if they persue the issue, I use it as an educational opportunity.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Since I've only had the girls for 3 months I to have been asked and have answered "a lot" but wanted, at this stage in my life, a gaurentee of size and temperment. I also explain that I bought from a show breeder someone interested in the breed. I also add I saved for 3 years to by a puppy and when I said to my mother in law that if I won power ball I would buy her sisiter she stepped up and purchased the second one. So one "a lot" and the other a gift. They are worth every penny.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I get asked that ,usually by people who don't have a dog or have a mixed breed or freebie.
I usually dodge the actual pricing,especially since what I paid 8 years ago is a bargain now...
If they're serious about a Malt,I give them ballpark figures and tell them to be careful of bargain pups since the cost for health issues can be many times the initial cost of a Malt.

I try to steer them to rescues first since most people asking want a loved family pet ,(not disparaging buying from a breeder) but so many rescues need homes compared to breeder pups.... Plus adopting a rescue dog gives back so much more than just getting a family pet...it pays a good deed forward and helps rescues to rescue even more fluffs...

Usually their initial reaction to a beginning price of $1500 and up scares them enough.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't believe that people have the nerve to ask such personal questions. It's none of their business. When people ask me how much we paid for Bella I just tell them we spent our vacation fund on her and she is our vacation this year. And I've stopped telling people that she was flown to us from the breeder after the strange looks and comments we got.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

I think there are 2 types of "How much was your dog?" question.
One is coming from a people asking just to "KNOW", so they can make a horrified face or judge you secretly.
The questions of this type I consider as rude and uncomfortable.

On the other hand there are people, who are planning on getting a puppy and they simply ask, because they'd like to know, if the certain breeder is in their price range. Their question would be probably like this "You know, I'm planning on buying a puppy and I really like your dog. Would it be too weird, if I asked how much the doggie like yours costs?".
This I don't find as being rude. 
If I knew the person well, I might ask about the "price range" of individual breeders myself before contacting the breeder personally. That way I could be sure, the breeder's prices are within my price range and I could avoid any embarassing moments with a breeder later on.
BUT again - I would have to know the person well and they had to know I'm asking not for being nosy and gossipy, but because I'm doing a research...
ok, I'm not sure if I'm making a sense here...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I also think it is improper to ask specifically how much . I always say "a lot". I have never told anyone how much I paid.. I think the best answer if pressed, is just to give a range of what show breeder prices are.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

aprilb said:


> I also think it is improper to ask specifically how much . I always say "a lot". I have never told anyone how much I paid.. I think the best answer if pressed, is just to give a range of what show breeder prices are.


EXACTLY - the price range of a breeder...that's what I wanted to say in my previous post...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sometimes I say "probably not enough" & sometimes I say "it was a gift" (which is true), or "nowhere near what he/she is worth." Once in a great while I say "I will excuse you for asking that, if you will excuse me for not answering." Yes, I do---when I feel people are just being rude or curious. If I know they are interested, really interested in getting one from my breeder I will offer to make a contact for them & have the breeder quote the prices. Usually if I know they would never pay that much I suggest rescue---so it is a win/win.
I might even say, "if you will tell me how much you paid for (something I think they paid too much for). . . then I will tell you what I paid."


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jackie - it's funny that you mentioned the cost of vet care. When I called this morning for the Opthamogolist appt for Secret, one of the first things the receptionist said was "*Do you understand that the visit will cost between $150-200 not including any meds or treatments?"* Yes, I know what specialists cost, but it's worth it to make certain that we don't have any problems down the line.
> 
> But you're right -- there's not just the original cost of the fluff, but also the cost of the vet care, the premium food, the grooming (or cost of grooming products if you groom them yourself). These are things that owners need to consider before taking on the responsibility.


Lol, Lynn, that's what we were told too when we went to the ophtalmologist with Alex.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Once in a great while I say "I will excuse you for asking that, if you will excuse me for not answering."


I love that, Sandi!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

brendaman said:


> We're nesting for our puppy, Kayla, scheduled to join our family in about a month.:chili:
> 
> When we had our beloved Shayna, we were often asked where did we get her and how much did we pay. I found it a bit more difficult to answer the latter question. One of the first people who asked me is someone from our health club, and she has a Maltese probably from a byb, as she was shocked to learn that anyone would pay over $1000, let alone the couple of thousand we paid for Shayna. After that, when asked I would say that Shayna was a gift.
> 
> Perhaps, that's not the best answer as it does present an opportunity to educate people about puppy mills and bybs. I'm sure many of you out there are asked how much you paid for your little ones. How do you answer that question? And what do you say when they give you that look or say that it's crazy for someone to pay that much for a dog?!:smilie_tischkante:


Brenda, when I am asked how much we paid for Snowball ... I answer in exactly the same way you have. That Snowball was a gift.

The very first time someone asked Felix and I how much we paid for Snowball, I told the young lady that he was a gift. At the time, I had a specific reason for answering her that way. We had bumped into her one day while walking Snowball. And, she had her Malt outside (off leash) I suggested for her to be careful ... that I saw a Maltese running free down the street not too long before that. She said that was her mother's Maltese! Then, after all this, she said she was thinking about breeding their Malt's! 

At the time this happened, I had not yet learned much in regard to BYB. (this was six years ago) However, it was obvious to me ... that there were already two Malt's in the neighborhood who obviously were not being properly cared for. Looking back now, I think her Malt might have been a mix, too ... large in size, etc.

After that experience, both Felix and I, when asked (unless it is a very close friend) tell strangers that Snowball is a gift. And, then I suggest that if they are still interested in a Maltese, to do a lot of research to make sure they find a reputable breeder. I always recommend the AMA as a start. And, also AMA rescue. I also strongly advise to learn about BYB ... and, not to buy a puppy from a puppy store, etc.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Charlie'sMom said:


> PS: The same thing happened to me, when I got engaged....everybody wanted to know, how much my engagement diamond was....so weird...
> 
> Hugs and scratches,
> 
> Katie & Charlie.


Now,THAT is rude!!! 

I think I would have replied ... "I cannot believe you are being so rude in asking a question like that ... because, frankly, it is none of your business." 

I like Sandi's response on her post, too ... "I'll excuse you for asking that, if you will excuse me for not answering"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltese#1fan said:


> I can't believe that people have the nerve to ask such personal questions. It's none of their business. *When people ask me how much we paid for Bella I just tell them we spent our vacation fund on her and she is our vacation this year.* And I've stopped telling people that she was flown to us from the breeder after the strange looks and comments we got.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: And then all the other thing we buy for them is next year's vacation too. :blush:

I think I've only been asked how much he is by an acquaintance of mine who really was thinking of getting a Maltese after seeing pictures of Tyler. She's even given her imaginary Maltese the name Taylor. We laugh all the time about it. I think since she's retired she wanted to know if they could possibly swing a purebred maltese.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think the only person that asked me was a neighbor who was asking more to be nosy than informed for her own interest to buy one. Sometimes you can just tell. So I told her the breeder info and when that wasn't enough I told her about the website and that there was a range in price - so I didn't specify what I paid.


" Dear Abbey" provided a good reply to keep in mind when asked a question you find uncomfortable - "Why do you want to know?" 

so I try to keep that one in mind, it usually works.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I've prepared a short answer for when my Angel (whatever his name will be) is finally home with us. I will simply say, "He didn't cost me a penny as I traded my middle child for him." The rude person asking need not know that I only have two skin kids... Now, having said that, I wonder if Bonnie would consider an almost 20 year old, strong, good lookin' young man...NAH....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't ask you how much you paid for your kids so why are you asking how much i paid for my kids? :angry: I also say not near as much as they're worth to me and my family. :wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I don't ask you how much you paid for your kids so why are you asking how much i paid for my kids? :angry: I also say not near as much as they're worth to me and my family. :wub:


 
I love your answer. I'll have to remember that one. :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> I don't ask you how much you paid for your kids so why are you asking how much i paid for my kids? :angry: I also say not near as much as they're worth to me and my family. :wub:


Excellent! I may borrow that!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I always find this to be somewhat of an awkward, and sometimes rude, question for people to ask but I get asked this question in various forms quite often particularly where it pertains to our race horses so my standard answer for both the horses and Bella is that "the cost of the horse (or the dog) is just a drop in the bucket. Regardless of how much you pay, the cost of maintaining the horse (or dog) will far exceed what you pay...but what you get return in the form of love and loyalty is priceless." On a side note, I will say, that ultimately Bella was a gift. Her breeder very generoulsy donated back what I paid for her to the non-profit organization I work for because she feels a strong connection to the work that I do with dogs assisting abused and neglected children. I was shocked, suprised and deeply moved.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> I've prepared a short answer for when my Angel (whatever his name will be) is finally home with us. I will simply say, "He didn't cost me a penny as I traded my middle child for him." The rude person asking need not know that I only have two skin kids... Now, having said that, I wonder if Bonnie would consider an almost 20 year old, strong, good lookin' young man...NAH....


Robin, you're saying strong good looking young man?....hmm, you never know, lol...juuust kidding:HistericalSmiley:.
But that's a good answer. I may modify it a bit, since we actually don't have any kids...that would be hilarious.


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think it is a rude question. I think it is good for potential buyers to know what a quality dog costs. Obviously they are worth more than anything in the world, but I don't think it should be a mystery. I didn't know how much a well bred Maltese cost until I talked to the breeder - and didn't know if I was getting ripped off or if it was a normal price for a quality pup. I tell people if they ask - they may be curious as to whether they can afford a Maltese pup or not and if they want one how much they need to have. It is better for those of us who have researched it and love the breed to inform people rather than random people on the street who don't know much about the breed IMHO.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

OK, I'm finally coming back to this topic. And what causes me stress after the question is asked is determining where the person asking is coming from. I don't even worry about the nerve of their asking me the question. But yes, I wouldn't ask them how much it cost to raise your skin child, or how much it cost them to feed and/or school him/her. Nor would I ask how much they paid for the outfit they're wearing, or their Louis Vuitton or Chanel bag. Which come to think of it, sometimes that was my actual answer: "Oh not as much as a large Chanel bag." But then as Carina mentioned, you worry that if you told them how much you paid for your Show-Breeder dog, some people would think it would be less trouble to steal your dog (I've heard it happen a few times in our local news). 

I do want to be thoughtful in my answer in case they are sincere and want to adopt a puppy. I wasn't at first comfortable in answering the question, and I thought saying our beloved Shayna was a gift was the harmless, politically-correct answer. Then I discovered that a couple of the people who asked me went to puppymill pet stores or bybs to get their puppy which eventually grew to be 10-pound Maltese, and they were left wondering why their dog was so different from Shayna. 

So I guess the next question would be, how do you read whether the question is sincere? And I guess the answer would be to answer their question with a question: "Why, are you looking for a puppy?"


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Someone in the park the other day was looking to buy a malt and asked me how much I paid for Daisy-I loved being able to tell her "nothing, someone was fool enough to give her up...you should look into getting a rescue!!!" :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I'm the Odd-Man here ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I see something I'm interested in, you bet I'll ask questions, including what it cost. Who cares?? Good Lord, just Google, and you get a round-about answer anyway. It's not that big of a flippin' secret. 

I love educating people. Sure, "Don't buy it's crap, I paid 2K", or "Oh yes, worth every penny!!"

LBB: I agree!! Deb donated $50 for me :thumbsup:

Jops: That's $50 too much pal

LBB: Actually, Jops, Deb said I was worth $75. Put that in your pipe and smoke it!!

Deb: You are all priceless, and that's my answer. Wow, slid out of that one. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Someone in the park the other day was looking to buy a malt and asked me how much I paid for Daisy-I loved being able to tell her "*nothing, someone was fool enough to give her up...you should look into getting a rescue!!!"* :chili:


 
I love this statement. Good for you for educating. 

Love,

LBB


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

3Maltmom said:


> I love this statement. Good for you for educating.
> 
> Love,
> 
> LBB


I didn't pay a cent for her but she's priceless to us :wub:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I just had that question asked by a CVS clerk today when I was printing some photos. :angry: She was looking at them while they were printed then here came the awkward question "How much did you pay for these dogs?" 

It was very weird and I was surround by other customers as well. So uncomfortable...


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

mostlytina said:


> I just had that question asked by a CVS clerk today when I was printing some photos. :angry: She was looking at them while they were printed then here came the awkward question "How much did you pay for these dogs?"
> 
> It was very weird and I was surround by other customers as well. So uncomfortable...


Tina - You forgot to mention that you told the clerk that your fluffs were a gift. And as you told me, they "are gifts from God"!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

A salesman at Nordstrom came up to me today and looked at Obi and said, "I'll give you $500 for your dog. I like his little *toupe* hair " LOL....I just had to laugh at the toupe part (yes, yes Obi needs a haircut) and thought it was so funny that I had to respond "he's absolutely priceless!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've never been asked 'how-much' for mine...but often "What are they" ? :HistericalSmiley:

However on the subject of 'price' I have more than once encounter a person 'shocked' at a rescue's pricing!!! ( Not necessarily a Maltese). I explained about Naddie's horrible condition and all the rescue paid out just for her vet treatments plus spay, physical therapy, shots etc....not even counting food etc.
I donated $275 for her... and had I had to cover all what the rescue did for her it would have been Waaaay more! I've had to explain that the money isn't for simply 'that pooch'... that it helps cover the costs of all the others they tend to for spays, medical treatments, which as often as not with rescues can be pretty involved. 

It often puzzles me when I see people spending so much money on designer clothes and accessories, high-end cars,... only the best of hotels when traveling, have every electronic device that comes out....yet these same people will balk at a certain price for a little living being!!! It boggles my mind!


----------



## Courtdad (Jun 17, 2012)

I would just say, he was worth every penny.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> A salesman at Nordstrom came up to me today and looked at Obi and said, "I'll give you $500 for your dog. I like his little *toupe* hair " LOL....I just had to laugh at the toupe part (yes, yes Obi needs a haircut) and thought it was so funny that I had to respond "he's absolutely priceless!" :HistericalSmiley:


During the holiday season when Felix was walking Snowball one evening ... they bumped into a couple walking down the sidewalk. The woman pointed at Snowball and said to her husband ... "I want that adorable dog for Christmas!". Fellx said ... "Sorry, you can't have him ... he's priceless.". LOL. 

I've said this before ... but, your Obi is an absolute doll!!:wub::wub: And, yes, he is priceless, too ... just like all of our precious fluff babies.


----------



## NC_Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

Having lived in Central America off and on for the past few years I have gotten used to people asking what just about EVERYTHING costs... my ipod, my shoes, sunglasses, the cost of a hotel room, etc etc etc. Seriously anything and everything, nothing is off limits! Seems that this question is not a taboo topic in that part of the world. 

Having just gotten my pup I have not run into this question yet, but if I do I will probably ask if they are interested in buying a puppy, and if so refer them to a breeder or maybe this website for more info. B) If I feel they are just wanting to judge, I will simply smile and ask why do you want to know?

I actually had an unpleasant encounter at the airport when bringing him home. There was a lady who asked about him and why I was flying with him, I explained I had flown down to pick him up at a breeder and she let me know that _she thought_ I was not a very nice person to actually " fly across the country and pay for" a puppy when there are so many homeless and dying in rescue everyday. Now I understand this may be the opinion of some but I have donated, and even fostered several dogs in the past, so my conscience is clear. oh well..... I assume that I will run into this from time to time but it is their problem, not mine.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

We have our wonderful new puppy, Kayla, and within the first week of bringing her home, we were asked what we paid for her! It was actually asked by one of our workmen (we're having some renovations done). I answered that it was a gift from DH and that he could ask DH. This workman never did. 

The DC area must be an area where we want to and have no issues asking how much things cost.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I get this question a lot too and I always think it's rude. Now I just kind of avoid it all together and say well a malt from a reputable breeder normally ranges from $X-$Y and leave it at that. Then I get to spout about reputable breeders vs puppy mills for a bit too


----------

